# Alguem sabe me dizer como sera o clima em criciuma (santa catarina) do dia 29 e 30?



## biazinha.15 (22 Jul 2008 às 00:31)

Pois então eu ja procurei mas não achei. 
Gostaria, se possivel, que voces me dissessem a climatologia na cidade de Criciúma (Santa Catarina) nos dias : 29, 30, 31 (mes de julho) e 01 e 02 ( mes de agosto).
Desde já agradeço 
Aguardo respostas, Beatriz Alves.

Bom eu havia postado um tópico aqui mas mudaram..
O prazo é de 10 dias e 5 dias... bom,está perto então resolvi abri aqui.
Se ainda não der, eu aguardo!


----------

